# Louisiana Limits Flounder Update



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty has had a full schedule this flounder season. The run started late due to the warm weather, but we have managed some nice trips during the last couple of weeks. The foul weather this weekend allows me to catch up on my reports. If interested in a flounder trip next year send me a PM and I'll send you details. Remember the Louisiana flounder limit is 10/day per person and guide limits count.


----------

